# "invalid Floating Point Operation"



## ladida (Mar 15, 2007)

Whenever i use hjsplit to join my files i have a message that says "invalid floating point operation" does anyone know how to fix this?

Thank You


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Where have you got these files from? Also, have you got a full .001 file, with the same name as all the other files? It can also happen if the file itself is corrupt.

Regards

eddie


----------



## ladida (Mar 15, 2007)

yup i have all the files in the same folder i could join it before but then after i reformatted my computer i can't join any of my files:S


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, so did you save the files to disk before you formatted? It sounds like they may have become corrupted somehow.

To check to see if they're okay, look at the .001 file. If you remove the .001, the file should work okay. If not, then its pointing to a corrupt file.

eddie


----------



## ladida (Mar 15, 2007)

hey sorry for the wrong reply eddie 

the files i downloaded after i reformatted my computer bbut when i remove .001 it works using media player classic but not winamp. im not sure if im missing anything in my computer htat is causing this error do you have any ideas?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's okay, never saw the original, I was tucked up in bed when you posted it, due to the time difference 

What is the file extension, e.g. filename.wmv, etc?

If the *.001 file works when you remove it, then is the error only happening when you attempt to join the files, or when you play them?

eddie


----------



## ladida (Mar 15, 2007)

the files names are 
Sugar.And.Spice.2006.DVDRip.XviD-TLF-CD1.avi.001
Sugar.And.Spice.2006.DVDRip.XviD-TLF-CD1.avi.002
im sure its named properly the error is only happeneing when i attempt to join the files the message appears. but when i try to separate it it works. its hard for me to watch my dramas when they aren't joined since i need the subs to watch it xD


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The files that you're trying to join: were they originally a retail DVD, or a download from somewhere?

eddie


----------



## ladida (Mar 15, 2007)

dowloaded off a drama community many people have joined the files but somehow i can't:S


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Could you try redownloading them again? One of them may be slightly corrupt.

eddie


----------



## ladida (Mar 15, 2007)

i tried redownloading them it still didn't work :S the message is either invalid floating point operation or file cannot be found


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Can you send me the site you're getting them from? If you want, you can send me a message with the site 

Does anyone else from Drama Community have any problems with this file?


----------



## ladida (Mar 15, 2007)

i sent u a pm with the drama community =)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread. 

Please review the forum rules regarding copyrighted materials.


----------

